# I want to polish my intake manifold.



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

Like the title states I want to polish the intake manifold on my 1.8t. I did some research and I think I'm gonna do 60,220,400,600,1500,2000grit and maybe finish off with a 3000grit and than use some P21S polishing soap and some metal polish. Any suggestions or you think I should be all good if I follow the steps I planned?? Also should I wet sand at all time or only when I get to the higher grits? I will be doing everything by hand. I repolished lips on my wheels before so I have a little bit of experience when it comes to polishing.


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: I want to polish my intake manifold. (PROSTO.)*

without a DA sander you're gonna break your arm.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

800
1000
1500
2000+
and your golden.
Use some wd-40 instead of water and rinse often so theres no caking. Lastly mothers polish and a cloth








Your wheels turned out great man you will be fine. Doing it by hand like you said is the way to go.


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (Loren Wallace)*

Very labor intensive, but worth it!
I would put 120 or 150 in between 60 and 220 though, you do not want to be able to see any of those sanding scratches from the 60 grit once you're on 400 grit or something, then you gotta go all the way back down! As well you need something between the 600 and 1200, that is too big of a jump...
I suggest: 
Dry sand
60, 150, 220
then Wet sand
400, 600, 800, 1200, 2000, 3000
Total time should be AT LEAST an hour on EACH stage, preferably two. Make this a week long project
Take your time. Do not think you're done when you're close. Make sure you're DONE! with each stage before moving on.
Wetsand with just water, no soap. 
I've never heard of using WD40, but that seems like a complete waste of $$$.
Total time to polish an intake manifold properly should not take less than 16 hours.
Final stage is polishing with Metal Polish, for that I HIGHLY recommend AUTOSOL! It is the best, hands down, no comparison.

If I was charging someone to do it, I would not charge less than $400... And thats MINIMUM...
Then again if I was charging I would use an air sander!


_Modified by TLC Detail at 9:11 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: (TLC Detail)*

if you are comfortable with it, i suggest taking the manifold off rather than trying to do it on the car


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Levish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Levish* »_if you are comfortable with it, i suggest taking the manifold off rather than trying to do it on the car

Thanks for the help guys. I will be doing it with the intake on since I have to use the car on the daily bases. So I'll start with a 60grit dry sand, than 150, 220. After than wet sand 400, 600, 800, 1200, 2000, 3000grit. Finish off with some good metal polish. Sounds good?


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Levish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Levish* »_if you are comfortable with it, i suggest taking the manifold off rather than trying to do it on the car

haha.. yes dont do this with the intake on the car. Very easy to take off.. Always nice if you have a spare. Also look into ZoopSeal to coat it since the intake manifold get to see a good amount of heat. Helps discoloration.. Although with any clear or coating product the ultimate shine is some what decreased. But I would rather protect all that hard work. My .02..
Good luck, and your wheels turned out great. No worries take your time. 
Cheers


----------



## Buegie (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (PROSTO.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PROSTO.* »_I will be doing it with the intake on since I have to use the car on the daily bases.

man that's going to be a huge PITA, I wish you luck


----------



## SCdub (Sep 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i would recommend doing much of the lower grit with a da or die grinder, as it is a ridiculous amount of sanding. i'd also recommend taking the manifold off, as you don't want all that metal residue and dust under your hood.
doing it by hand is not at all practical. wetsanding 600+ is fine, but an air-tool at the lower grits will make ish a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## ty_hutch01 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SCdub)*

i have a spare that i was goingt to finish and also a valve cover ill sell them if you want them?


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (PROSTO.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PROSTO.* »_
Thanks for the help guys. I will be doing it with the intake on since I have to use the car on the daily bases. So I'll start with a 60grit dry sand, than 150, 220. After than wet sand 400, 600, 800, 1200, 2000, 3000grit. Finish off with some good metal polish. Sounds good?

Sounds good bud.. It can be done.
Me...


----------



## TheDrizzLe1763 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (familydub)*

Recently did this to my 2.9, took me about 3 days to polish it by hand, spending maybe 7-8 hours the first 2 days, but then again it was my first time polishing something so I'm sure if you have experience your time will be shorter than what it took me. I dry sanded up until 400 I believe, and started with 80grit, then went to wet sanding after 400 in steps. Also the tip the other guy said about using WD-40 works well I think, thats what I did too actually.
Just don't be like me and leave it laying around at your buddys house until you port match it, because a few weeks later when I went back, there was a big gouge across the whole thing







so now I have to do it all over again to sand that out


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

is it possible to sand some of the rough down, and then spray paint with chrome heat resistant spray paint?? i wann paint my manifold black, and the emblem on it chrome..


----------



## wobgti745 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (Alfredo_mk3)*

its all good i started mine with a 60 and im working my way up just take ur time with every grit im doing it with the manifold on too lazy to take it off but when ur done make sure u clean everything up nicely and good luck im doing it by hand and my hand is about to fall off hahaha


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (wobgti745)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wobgti745* »_its all good i started mine with a 60 and im working my way up just take ur time with every grit im doing it with the manifold on too lazy to take it off but when ur done make sure u clean everything up nicely and good luck im doing it by hand and my hand is about to fall off hahaha









lol!
i was about to ask if it was possible to do it without taking the mani off, but im sure it would be easier to do it with it off, and with a power tool, but i have neither the tool to do it by machine, or the tools to remove it at the moment


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Alfredo_mk3)*

40, 60, 80, 100, 120, 150, 180, 220, 320, 400, 500, 600, 800, 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000 Grit
All work done by hand + sandling block


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

tom, goddamn that is sexy man.


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*

so shinny


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (beacom)*

Same sequence also used on the following:
Valve Cover
































































Turbo
































Audi TT Wheel

























































































My rule of thumb: 
1) Should be shiny by 600-grit
2) Sand only in 1-direction
3) WD-40 or Water beyond 1200 grit
I am not saying this is the right way or the easiest way to do it, but I am saying that the method has worked for me


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Amazing work Tom. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g33tar (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (am1899)*

Where do you guys buy sandpaper for this? If i went to the places that I know sell sandpaper by the pack (5 or so sheets per pack), and purchased all of those different grits it would end up being like 80 dollars in sandpaper.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (g33tar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g33tar* »_Where do you guys buy sandpaper for this?

Autozone, Oreilly's, Pepboys, and Harbor Freight
I wouldn't worry so much about the cost of sandpaper, I'd be more worried about the amount of time it takes


----------



## trick78skia (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

my intake manifold and valve cover are already polished, now there are few scratches on both the manifold and valve cover. minor scratches that are mostly on the surface. what would you guys reccomend i do? should i just go from 1500+ grit using WD40 or water? when you guys say to use WD40 or water am i wet sanding or just using that to clean off the surface?


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: (trick78skia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trick78skia* »_my intake manifold and valve cover are already polished, now there are few scratches on both the manifold and valve cover. minor scratches that are mostly on the surface. what would you guys reccomend i do? should i just go from 1500+ grit using WD40 or water? when you guys say to use WD40 or water am i wet sanding or just using that to clean off the surface?

water/wd40/alchohol as lube for the sandpaper and to keep it unclogged
make sure your soak your sandpaper overnight btw


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Levish)*

Hey I'm not new to the scene but new to this polishing by hand. Ur telling me i can buy the list of grit up till 2000. ( Obviously WD40 after 600) n i will come out with this material? I'm pashent as hell for this kind of work lol But i wanna know if i just work it in, then i will come out with this finished product? Wasn't sure if there were any steps inbetween cause if so then I will have this done by waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanx please respond cause I'm eager to get this started







I'm curiouse about the wheel's too (would love for the rs4 rims to look like Toms)


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (QuattroDriven)*

Obviosly forgot the actual polishing part in the book I just wrote u fella's lol


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: (QuattroDriven)*

after 2000 or 2500 grit sanding you want polishing compound if that is what you mean.
- basically soak your paper in water at least overnight, 
- keep the area wet and rinse off the paper frequently (spray bottle helps use lots of water)
- sand in one direction
- move up to the next higher only when the sanding marks from the previous sanding are gone completely. 
- you will likely want to try a rubber block or something to hold the sandpaper flat against the metal you are sanding down.
- take the manifold off the car so you can get to most spots
plan on a long time if doing this by hand guessing at 5-8 hours all said and done and longer if on the car (and more likely to short something out), if you had the power tools / buffing/polishing wheels I'd assume you could get this done in 1-2 hours.


----------

